# A few pictures



## miketx




----------



## miketx

Most of them were taken with a Nikon d90, using various lenses.


----------



## tyroneweaver

Cool


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Nice 357.  Pupps has the Highway Patrolman, model 28, 4".


----------



## OldLady

miketx said:


> Most of them were taken with a Nikon d90, using various lenses.


What are the big wheel things in the sunset picture?


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them were taken with a Nikon d90, using various lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the big wheel things in the sunset picture?
Click to expand...

 They aren't big. Its just a perception illusion


----------



## miketx

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them were taken with a Nikon d90, using various lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the big wheel things in the sunset picture?
Click to expand...

Here it is at a different exposure.


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them were taken with a Nikon d90, using various lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the big wheel things in the sunset picture?
Click to expand...

The ones I have are from manual  furrowers..


----------



## Fenton Lum

miketx said:


> Most of them were taken with a Nikon d90, using various lenses.


 
How gay.


----------



## miketx

Taken from my front porch.
Nikon D90
300 mm lens
F/8
1/60 second
ISO 200
Spot metering


----------



## ...

Here's one I took of nice bike at a car show, I have Nikon D7100


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Wickerthing

Here's one from my bird file.  Canon 1DS Mk III


----------



## Wickerthing

Here's a color still life  Canon 1DS


----------



## Wickerthing

My dog Toony.  Canon 1DS


----------



## Wickerthing

My present to myself in 1970 when I got out of the Marine Corps.  Wish I still had it.  This isn't the actual one but is identical.  I paid $4350  and now it's worth $250,000.  Oh well, I had a blast so that's worth a lot too.


----------



## Wickerthing

Another from my bird file.  Won a few awards for it.  Canon 1DS Mark II


----------



## Wickerthing

jet57 said:


> Here's one I took of nice bike at a car show, I have Nikon D7100



Nice Bike.  Great photo.


----------



## jane21august

miketx said:


> View attachment 105366
> 
> Taken from my front porch.
> Nikon D90
> 300 mm lens
> F/8
> 1/60 second
> ISO 200
> Spot metering




Really really beautiful, the rest are amazing too.


----------



## miketx

Thank you very much.


----------

